# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung >  Nachtmärkte

## frank_rt

*
Für Nachtmärkte bitte immer Orts bezogene Themen erstellen.


*

----------


## frank_rt

*
Der Wat Chai Mongkron Market.
Auf dem Kartenausschnitt ist die Rote Umrandung die Ungefähre Größe dieses Marktes eingezeichnet. Auf den Straßen um den Markt waren auch Geschäfte die Nicht zum Markt direkt gehörten, aber davon Profitiert hatten. Als ich 2014 nach Pattaya kam, war er noch ein Kompleter Markt. Mittlerweile ist nur noch ein Teil davon in Betrieb. Der Bereich welcher grün umrandet ist. Ein Bekannter gab ihn den Namen StinkeMarkt. Der Fischgeruch von einer Halle ging durch den ganzen Markt. Rechts und Links dieser von dieser Halle wurden Kleider und Sachen des Täglichen Lebens verkauft mit Fisch Geruch. Dieser Markt war für mich der Inbegriff eines Asiatischen Marktes. Einfach nur Chaotisch. Auf der Straße vor diesen Markt waren die Garküchen und die Obständte vertreten. Die Durian hätte durchaus auch ein Fischgeruch vertragen können  . Auf Google Map sieht man die gewesene Vielfallt des Markt auch in Bildern.
Bilder folgen




*

----------

